# للبيع / كوبلكو طراز: Sk200 lc iv موديل:1969 رقم العرض: 142969‎



## الشاحنة الأولى (15 فبراير 2012)

السلام عليكم

إليكم هذا العرض المتميز

حفار كوبلكو

طراز: SK200 LC IV

موديل:1996

رقم العرض: 142969

عدد ساعات العمل: 5,339ساعه

القوة:141حصان

الحاله: جيده جدا

السعر:196الف ريال سعودي

بدون شحن او جمارك

اتصلوا بنا وأهلا بكم 
0532666244

0563656524 
يمكنكم زيارة موقعنا على 
ظ…ط¤ط³ط³ط© ط§ظ„ط´ط§ط­ظ†ط© ط§ظ„ط£ظˆظ„ظ‰- ط§ط³طھظٹط±ط§ط¯ ظˆط¨ظٹط¹ ط§ظ„ط´ط§ط­ظ†ط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط³ظٹط§ط±ط§طھ ظ„ط¬ظ…ظٹط¹ ط§ظ†ط­ط§ط، ط§ظ„ظ…ظ…ظ„ظƒط© 

يمكنكم متابعه عروضنا علي قناتنا باليوتيوب 

‫مؤسسه الشاحنه الأولي - شيول كتربيلر 950 اي موديل 1990‬&lrm; - YouTube

مع تحيات مؤسسه الشاحنه الأولي التجاريه لبيع الشاحنات والمعدات الصناعيه

وكلاءh4العالمية



















​


----------

